# Heard County Lease



## GWH (Jul 2, 2005)

The Eleven Point Hunting Club located in Heard Co. Ga. Has openings for the upcoming 2005-6 season. We are located on the Snake Creek side of West Point WMA. This club was established in 1979 and a few of us have hunted on the property since 1973.
The club consists of almost 1100 acres of Temple-Inland Property and is a mixture of predominately pines with hardwood bottoms.  The land has been slowly clear-cut and replanted over the past 6 years and the pines growth is anywhere from 0-5 years.
We do have a central camp site area where we share food and tales. The camp site does not have power or running water.
The land is zoned out with club members selecting areas based on seniority. The areas range from 40-90 acres and utilize some type of natural border.  The zoning takes effect from the weekend before firearms season opens until the last week of the season.  This allows members to explore other areas in case they want to move.  The club is free range during all seasons. Each area is accessible by a pulp wood road.  Permission to hunt another person’s area must be secured before hunting there.
We do not do club food plots however we encourage members to plant their own.  We are limited by Temple-Inland to about 11 total acres total and all new plots have to be approved by T.-I.
The membership is limited to 18 people. Membership dues are $550.

If you have other questions and would like to discuss becoming a member of our club please e-mail a phone number and a time to call.

Thank-you

Steve

P.S. You can look at Rackmasters post and see trail camera pictures from last year.


----------



## GWH (Jul 4, 2005)

*Membership*

Two gone/Four left


----------



## GWH (Jul 4, 2005)

*lease*

3 gone/ 3 to go
I will post pictures next week of some of the deer that have come off of the lease over the past 30 years.  The genetics are still there and we are restricting the buck kill.  The land is surrounded by QDMA leases, private land and the WMA.


----------



## GWH (Jul 5, 2005)

*Lease*

 Right now it looks like the lease is full.  Three people are going to be shown the lease by this weekend and if they like what they see it will be full.

My Thanks to Woody for providing this board to help everyone out!

If you are interested pm me and I will respond back by Sunday afternoon if we have not filled the membership.

My thanks to everyone who has responed and I hope you like what you see.

Steve


----------



## GWH (Jul 10, 2005)

*lease*

At least two left. the people did not show up. call or p.m.

Steve
877-282-9073


----------



## GWH (Jul 12, 2005)

*lease*

Bump


----------



## GWH (Jul 15, 2005)

*lease*

One left


----------



## GWH (Jul 15, 2005)

The lease is full pending payment next Friday.  Thanks again Woody!

Steve


----------



## 1shot (Aug 16, 2005)

Is your club full?


----------

